# A Question about feeding *raw* and hygiene.



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

We have two "SPOOs" and try and feed them the best quality kibble we can find, rotating frequently.... Acana, ToTW, Canidae, etc.

I would love to feed raw food. They are mostly inside dogs, spending most of their time at home with us or at my office with me except for the trail running we do with them in the foothills... and well... 

plopping down a portion of raw meat, having them hold it with their paws to chew/gnaw it...

isn't there a significant amount of residual meat or fat (which could develop bacteria) remaining on their paws, floor, or crate where they eat?

I am concerned about any residual "****" being tracked around my office or home.

So I need some ideas, advice and reassurance.
Have you had similar concerns? How have you resolved it for you and your dogs?

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed mine in their crate. I take up their soft mat and they eat right on the plastic.

They do not touch their food with their feet. They pick up the hunks with their mouth, chew it a bit, drop it, pick it up with their mouth, etc. I do tie up their ears with a scrunchie. A snood would be helpful.

I feed them one at a time. When they are done, I let them out of the crate and I wipe down the plastic with a vinegar/water solution. Then, I put the mat back on their crate and we are good to go! 

I wouldn't worry about their paws. After all, they run around barefoot on any given surface....


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was told by my vet that its not a problem for the dogs. They can eat all kinds of disgusting stuff so raw is nothing for them. Its for the humans that you have to be careful. I always wash my dishes in hot water and soap. I wear rubber gloves so the water is really hot.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

99% of the time dogs do not use their paws. I feed mine outside a lot of the time so I have no worries of bacteria. I have yet to meet/hear of a Raw feeder having a mishap with contamination while feeding raw.

If you feed inside block an area to feed with a gate or use a crate because they will always run off with their meat until you train them otherwise. Raw is not nearly as messy as people think. I say give it a try a few times and see what works. I learned along the way and so have my dogs. They are much happier dogs.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I honestly never worry about it..but I'm not very alarmed about germs in general. My dogs eat bones in their crates generally (they won't eat them outside), but sometimes on the floor (no carpet) I just run a mop over it afterwards if they're on the floor.

I don't bother with gloves, and don't clean up more than I would for human meal prep.

I do not worry about anything on their paws/fur as I'm sure they track through much worse things at some point.

Humans probably come into contact with much worse things when they are out and about in their daily business, touching doors and such


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicely said, grab! Also, I know that the newer school of thought is that exposing ourselves to germs is better than living in a bubble. I am allergic to almost everything under the sun and I was sheltered from germs very much as a child. I do plan to let my kids roll around in the dirt, whenever I have kids.  I personally believe we can drive ourselves crazy worrying about germs.


----------

